# S13 To S14 Hub Conversion...



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

I have a 93 s13 Want to change to five lug and swap in 300 z brakes up front while also doing suspension. I know what I need for suspension, but wondering what peopples experiences are on the swap to five lug .. Anyone have parts list for swap to five lug would be very helpful.. Is it hard any tricks any thing to special to know or is it as easy as cream pie...
THANKS


----------

